

Leaked Images of Android ‘L’ Reveal Flat New Look for Chrome - josiahdlt
http://www.omgchrome.com/android-l-chrome-screenshot-leak/

======
julianpye
Tomorrow evening at I/O we will learn more about Google Identity, which will
likely replace their current Google Plus Sign-in APIs. Those APIs presented
last year basically forced everyone to have Plus account users if they wanted
to use Google as an Identity Provider. These screenshots look like the
implementation for the 'Sign in with Google Identity' for both Android and
Chrome. Looking forward to this, I love the Cloud Endpoints APIs, but had
problems getting users to use them, since they had Plus forced onto them.

------
ayush--s
while i enjoy flat design, it won't be fun if everything becomes flat

